# Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual



## محمد الاكرم (21 يناير 2010)

السلام
كتاب هام لمهندسي الانتاج
http://www.ebookee.net/Electrical-S...Design-Operations-and-Maintenance_284032.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## الفنك (22 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## نفطي (23 مارس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## magdy_eng (28 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

